# Knicks @ Jazz Game Thread (2/7)



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

<center> *@* 

*New York Knicks (18-29) @ Utah Jazz (16-31)
Delta Center, Monday February 7, 2005
9:00 ET, MSG/NBALP *

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Probable Starters





































Nazr Mohammed/Kurt Thomas/Trevor Ariza/Jamal Crawford/Stephon Marbury 





































Jarron Collins/Carlos Boozer/Andrei Kirilenko/Kirk Snyder/Raul Lopez 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
-Jazz board game thread:wave: 
-NBA.com Preview*


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Problem with Jazz Game thread, and NBA.com preview (and the title)


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Theo!</b>!
> Problem with Jazz Game thread, and NBA.com preview (and the title)


I'll update those when they become available...


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

The Knicks are up 13 in the 3rd and no one is watching?

5 players are in double figures, even Penny Hardaway.

-Petey


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Why isn't Crawford playing?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> Why isn't Crawford playing?


Ankle Sprain.

AK with a 3, 90 - 84. The Knicks hadn't had a field goal in 5 minutes before Marbury just hit.

AK is actually having one of his great all around games. 22 points, 5 boards, 5 assists, 2 steals and a block in 32 minutes.

-Petey


----------



## schub (Jul 13, 2003)

Very nice drive and dish by Lopez to get Harpring to the line.

3 point game.


----------



## schub (Jul 13, 2003)

Tough shot by Marbury. Back of the rim and the Jazz have a shot.

Down 2. with 10 left.


----------



## schub (Jul 13, 2003)

Incredible effort by Ariza to deflect the ball twice, the second time off the Jazz and out of bounds.


----------



## schub (Jul 13, 2003)

Nazr misses both, and the Jazz have another shot. This could be worse than the last one.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Tied, and Ariza knew he fouled him.

-Petey


----------



## schub (Jul 13, 2003)

Wow. What a stupid foul by Ariza. He makes one great play, and then follows it up with a bonehead play to send the game to overtime.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

How serious is Crawford's ankle sprain?


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

*wow.*

nazr urinates at the line, ariza makes a boneheaded rookie play. this team needs stern to give them a free win like he did the lakers so many times.


----------



## mixum (Mar 19, 2003)

*knicks dont deserve this game*

the jazz are a better team.

knicks are just bad and whats worse is the ugly payroll with guys that dont fit.

whens the last time the knicks made a free throw that was important? LMAO


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

The Knicks pulled it out. It was suspensfull though. A bit more than it needed to be.

-Petey


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Box Score

Marbury put up some nice numbers, 30pts, 8 assists, and 4 rebounds.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Box Score: Knicks 102, Jazz 99 (OT) 

Marbury: 30 Points and 8 Assists
K. Thomas: 16 Points, 8 Rebounds, and 2 Blocks
Sweetney: 15 Points, 9 Rebounds, and 2 Blocks


----------



## schub (Jul 13, 2003)

Marbury carried them in the OT.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

*smell of victory, in the air*

a win...finally. feels strange...but good. i like this feeling.


----------



## Max Payne (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: smell of victory, in the air*



> Originally posted by <b>sherako</b>!
> a win...finally. feels strange...but good. i like this feeling.


lol...true that man.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

The Knicks "beat" a team with fewer wins than they have (and by beat, i mean did everything in their power to lose, The only reason they won is Kirilenko did his best Knick impression by missing 3 of his last 4 FTs) and suddenly everybody is breathing sighs of relief? This was one of the games you could have expected them to win. They play Miami next.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

New York Times: Knicks End a Bad Trip by Winning in Overtime 

New York Post: Slide Stopper 

New York Daily News: Knicks hit a high note 

Newsday: Can’t lose ’Em all 

Salt Lake Tribune: Self-proclaimed best PG plays like it vs. Jazz


----------

